# First time for everything



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi All,

So, not this w/end, the one after i will be tackling my first cleaning session with the car (I'd like to say i've just got the car, but i've had it 4 years! ) . I've never used a PW, lance or nothing, everything is completely new.

I'm reading threads like crazy, trying to find out how-to and what-not-to, but if anyone can post some ideas/links to speed things up, that would be great.

Ok, so what i got:

- K2.87M Karcher PW (from Tesco at £40)
- HD Snow Lance (from Group Buy @ Autobrite £47)
- Snow Foam (as above)
- Lambswool Mit (Autobrite £10)
- Waffle weave towel (Autobrite £10)
- Megs Gold Class Shampoo (Autobrite £5)

I got a mit (but not lambswool), for Xmas, so i plan to use that for the wheels and santa was kind enough to drop me an Autoglym set. Not sure what's in there, but there's about 10-12 bottles.

So, i've figured i need an extension for the PW and a hose & fitment for the tap, plus 2x buckets & grit guards. I'm just finding it hard to spend £50 on 2 clear buckets and guards. :doublesho 

The car has decent swirl marks and if i'm honest, although regulary washed (by the Polish boys) is probably not in the best shape. It is the obsidan black with gold flecks.

It's for an Impreza STi. I know the paint is like paper tissue. So whilst i really wanna make the paint much better, i don't want to screw it up. I don't really wanna spend too much more at the minute, but if there's something i'm missing, or is a must, let me know. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

well with what youve got not much to say really , only dont get to close with the PW lance


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

the above looks good, washing is probably the larger step that inflicts the swirls. But you could clean the wheels with a different bucket and i hope u will use a washmit for the paint and another for the wheels (if u dont have another washmitt a sponge shouldnt do any harm). The grit guards although expensive are worth it (you will only ever need two). 

forget anyone else from washing it as they are only doing more and more damage than good, as for polish Autoglym SRP is good at hiding the swirls and followed by a wax of your choice (on application, no rags you want applicator pads).

HTH


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

OK, so don't get too close with the PW (how close is too close?) and should i just start with a low pressure?

Go at an angle rather than blasting straight on.

I do have a second mit, so will use that for the wheels.

As for the waxing. I'm sure there will be a wax in the AG pack. What are these application pads i need? And how do i apply it? I saw a write-up from Prestige Reflections and i think he went side-to-side, rather than round. I'm presuming that is best.

1) PW car as described
2) Snow foam car and leave to rest XX mins
3) PW car again
4) Wash car with 2BM (guess i'll have to splash out on a 2x buckets and GGs
5) Wash wheels with 2nd mit
6) PW off again
7) Dry with WW towel
8) ? Wax ?

I'm just waiting for funds to get a panel painted, then i plan to give it to Prestige to detail. But i want to get my techniques etc sorted to keep it in good nick thereafter.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

For your step (8) above I'd recommend using AG Super Resin Polish as Christian suggested earlier. It's an 'All-in-one' product so will remove some contaminants and clean the paint, mask some of your existing swirls and give a level of protection.

If your AG kit includes 'High Definition Wax' you can add a layer of this afterwards if you wish. Or alternatively, your kit might have 'Extra Gloss Protection' which would give similar protection to the wax.

As for maintenance your absolutely on the right track with a pressure washer and the two bucket method. If you have the car machine polished then your technique is all-set for keeping it looking great. For me, the snow foam stage is the best way to avoid inflicting swirls during the wash on your soft Subaru paint. Get this step right and both your wash and rinse bucket will have very little dirt in them at the end.

By the way - a circular motion will be fine for applying your polish or wax. Take car not to over-apply, then buff with a plush micro-fibre cloth (cheap ones from tesco/asda are fine).


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Hi Shiney,
I didn't notice a wheel cleaner on your list. A proper wheel cleaner makes a difference.
There maybe one in your AG kit though.
Buckets with grit guards don't have to cost you £50 for two, more like £30 if you shop around .
What about a QD type product (last touch) to minimise any scratching the drying towel may do to the paintwork and make the job a little easier too.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

If your after an extension for your Karcher m8 you can use the ones that B&Q sell for their own make, think i payed about 10-12 quid.


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

Glossmax said:


> Hi Shiney,
> I didn't notice a wheel cleaner on your list. A proper wheel cleaner makes a difference.
> There maybe one in your AG kit though.
> Buckets with grit guards don't have to cost you £50 for two, more like £30 if you shop around .
> What about a QD type product (last touch) to minimise any scratching the drying towel may do to the paintwork and make the job a little easier too.


I'm gonna check the AG kit tonight and list what i have. The wheels are only 6 weeks old, would i really need a wheel cleaner, or would the 2BM with mitt be fine?

What is this QD type product? - I take it you spray it on the wet car, then dry?!

So many toys and products, i wish it was this w/end i was washing it, i can't wait to see the results.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

The need for wheel cleaner depends on how dirty they are. i.e. is there caked on brake dust?

You're correct on how to use QD. It just helps the drying and stops streaking.


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

OK, i've got a list of the things in my AG set. I'm just trying to compile a list of other things i might need/want.

*AG Set:*

Super Resin Polish
Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
Intensive Tar remover
Car glass polish
Clean wheels
Paint renovator
Bumper care
Quick clear screenwash

*What i'm thinking of getting:*

2 x Buckets & Grit guards
Wheel brush
Dodo lime prime prewax cleanser
BH Clay (don't know whether soft/hard)
Megs MF applicators
Dodo hard candy wax
MF detailing towel

Was thinking about the Megs Scratch X, but from what i've read the AG SRP should do the trick.

Does that little lot sound about right, not excessive? Missing anything??


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Certainly looks like a good kit to start you off. Don't bother with Scratch-x unless there's specific areas you want to polish hard.

I wouldn't worry too much which clay you go for, or even which manufacturer to be honest, there isn't a great deal between them. Out of soft/hard you're probably best to go for soft actually, as you're not machine polishing afterwards you don't want to inflict too much marring during claying.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

You should also have a look at Polished Bliss website as this has some good descriptions etc and should help you out, there are also links to DaveKG on here who has also written some good quality 'how to do's'


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

ShineySTi said:


> OK, i've got a list of the things in my AG set. I'm just trying to compile a list of other things i might need/want.
> 
> *AG Set:*
> 
> ...


Looks fine Shiney although I don't see the need for either the DoDo lime prime or Hard Candy at this point. SRP won't last long by itself and will need a better/longer lasting product over it, but the natural choice would be AG Extra Gloss Protection (looks good on Black IMO). SRP does the job of Lime prime and LP could upset it's bonding.
If you have the car done by a proper detailer then you won't need to use the Paint renovator or buy Scratch X.
One thing I would recommend is a lot of MF towels, probably more than your thinking of. The QD (quick detailer) type product's main use is to provide a sort of lubrication between your towel and the paintwork when drying the car. It has more uses and the best way to think of it is as a watered down spray wax (although it's not, really). Meguiars Last touch is probably the best know and used QD product.

and as for ALANSHR comment I think you'll find all the traders on here very helpful and on that subject drop me a PM if there's anything you need help/advice with.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Glossmax said:


> Looks fine Shiney although I don't see the need for either the DoDo lime prime or Hard Candy at this point. SRP won't last long by itself and will need a better/longer lasting product over it, but the natural choice would be AG Extra Gloss Protection (looks good on Black IMO). SRP does the job of Lime prime and LP could upset it's bonding.
> If you have the car done by a proper detailer then you won't need to use the Paint renovator or buy Scratch X.
> One thing I would recommend is a lot of MF towels, probably more than your thinking of. The QD (quick detailer) type product's main use is to provide a sort of lubrication between your towel and the paintwork when drying the car. It has more uses and the best way to think of it is as a watered down spray wax (although it's not, really). Meguiars Last touch is probably the best know and used QD product.
> 
> and as for ALANSHR comment I think you'll find all the traders on here very helpful and on that subject drop me a PM if there's anything you need help/advice with.


Sound advice Pug


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

OK, so scrap the lime prime for now. Is the SRP good enough that i don't need any wax then?

I've almost got my shopping list together and i'm trying to understand the steps i should take. (Hope the weather plays ball this w/end now, after all this)

So....

1) PW car
2) Snow foam car (how long do you generally leave it on?)
3) PW car again
4) Wash car with 2BM
5) Wash wheels with 2nd mit
6) PW off again
7) BH Soft clay
8) PW off
9) QD spray
10) MF towel dry
11) SRP

12) That it? Nothing else needed for shine or protection?

13) Get a beer and stand and admire the paintwork.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

You're right not to include LP, as this would remove the SRP and be wasted effort.

You could stop there, but for extra protection you could put a layer of wax on top of the SRP, or as Glossmax recommends, AG EGP (a sealant).


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

ShineySTi said:


> OK, so scrap the lime prime for now. Is the SRP good enough that i don't need any wax then?
> 
> I've almost got my shopping list together and i'm trying to understand the steps i should take. (Hope the weather plays ball this w/end now, after all this)
> 
> ...


Step 1: some do this some don't as the snowfoam clings better on a dry car.
Step 2: anywhere between 3-10 minutes, you don't want to leave it too long that the foam runs off and the car goes dry, but the longer it can be left to dwell the better. Factors such as type of snowfoam, weather conditions etc will have an effect on the time.
Step 8: I would snowfoam and wipe with mitt or wash the car again to make sure no residue is left.
Step 13: Sounds great, but don't forget the all the little jobs like glass, rubbers, tyres etc


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

I think i'll include step 1 for now, as i've never used a PW, so i can play with that first, before adding the SF lance.

#8: Yeah, i'd been reading the forum like mad yesterday and noticed that people either SF or wash again after claying, so i'll incorporate that step too. Depending on how i get on with the SF, we'll see what it'll be.

The muddy puddle is getting much clearer. :thumb:


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

OK, i've got most the chemicals sorted. What about putting all these products on and taking them off?

There's so many cloths/applicators i'm a bit lost.

Glossmax, been looking at your site. What ones do you recommend?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

With applicators you will want mf style ones for the SRP as it needs to be worked a bit. Foam ones work well for EGP. Then a range of mr cloths going from as cheap as possible for general messy work on unpainted surfaces to very good ones for buffing the LSPs that won't scratch the paint. Ideally you want to keep using the same cloths for the same job throughout there life so different sizes & colours is an advantage.


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

OK, i'll see what ones lOOk best for the jobs. A few more questions and i think i'm sorted.

What is the difference between these two, and what would be best suited for buffing off the SRP:

http://www.glossmax.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_86&products_id=306

http://www.glossmax.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_86&products_id=231

Is it OK/advisable to use some wax on top of the SRP? Still thinking about getting some of the Dodo PH Soft wax and a foam applicator for it.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

The first one is far softer than any of the other cloths, much more like the softest bath towel you've ever used. The second one is quite good not as soft or plush compared to the first one & it is effectively the size of two towels. It even works as a drying towel.

Yes a wax will go over the SRP without issue.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

SRP is an all in one... polish and wax together, never got on with the stuff myself to dusty.. there is another AG product that follows the srp but cant remember it, think is something EGP lol its in a black bottle


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

Only using the SRP because i got it as a present. I wont have much to compare it too, so we'll see how it goes.

Just placed my orders, so can't wait for the w/end now. :buffer:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

SRP is good for hiding swirls etc. I used it on a black Freelander and then finished using AG EGP and the finish was amazing. Granted the SRP is very dusty but it is still a good all rounder IMO.


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, i got my supplies from RubbishBoys & Glossmax today, so all set. Just hope the weather plays ball. It's lOOking good though

Ended up getting:

Gloss safe wheel brush
BH Soft clay
Duragloss 9003 polishing cloth (oooh so soft!)
Wax applicator pad
Pro applicator pads
Dodo Juice Mr Pink interior Mitt
Dodo Juice Mint Merkin Glass cloth
MF Detailing Towels (3)
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Red Mist
2x Dodo Juice buckets with GGs 

All i'm thinking about is getting stuck in and cleaning the car.


----------

